# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Διγκεα

## miggaki

Η τηλεόραση μου  εχει και δορυφορική λήψη μπορώ να δω digea μέσω δορυφόρου;;

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι εφόσον τα κανάλια εκπέμπουν και δορυφορικά.Αλλά θες εγκατάσταση.

----------


## katmadas

δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να βαλεις κλειδια καθως χρειαζονται...
ετσι πιανεις μονο τα πανελαδικης εμβελειας βεβαια..

----------


## miggaki

Ειμαι λιγο ασχετος απο αυτα πως τα κανω εγκατασταση εχω απο το νοβα το οποιο ειναι κομμένο ευχαριστω

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

φιλε θελει αλλη στοχευση το πιατο που αν δεν εχεις τα καταλληλα εργαλεια δεν γινεται.
γιατι δεν βαζεις κεραια?

----------


## miggaki

Εχουμε μεγάλο θεμα με το σήμα και δεν πιάνει καθολου μια ιδεα πως να στοχευσω τον δορυφόρο την εχω


Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

Χωρις πεδιομετρο το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πας να αγορασεις ετοιμο τον δεκτη με τα καναλια και να τον συνδεσεις στην τηλεοραση.
Με λιγη τυχη γυριζοντας το πιατο θα πιασεις το σημα.

ΠΑΝΤΩς Η ΣΤΟΧΕΥΣΗ δεν ειναι ακριβη απο εναν τεχνικο περιπου 20 ευρω θα σου ζητησει.

----------

